# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Amano Style tank delivered



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I placed an order for a custom tank with the following requirements from aquariumobsessed.com,
20 R 
24x13x16

-Starphire glass
-Diamond edge (minimal silicone in the corners)
-No trim
-No top brace (four sided)
-Clear Sealant
-Thickness of the glass similar to the picture








Starphire on all 4 sides, 24x13x16
$399.00 USD delivered.
I heard about the company on reef central. The only problem that people mentioned is that the tanks took awhile to arrive. The quote I got from oceanic was $1000 for the same tank. So I placed the order knowing that it would take awhile to get the tank.
Order was placed April 28, 2004
Order was received on September 3, 2004
The tank was exactly what I wanted. I've been using acrylic tanks because I am really impressed with the clarity. But scratching an acrylic tank that you spent $100 on can be really painful. Starphire gives you the clarity of acrylic with the durability of glass. Aquarium Obsessed makes an incredible tank, and I think a lot of planted tank people will be satisfied with this Amano replica.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I placed an order for a custom tank with the following requirements from aquariumobsessed.com,
20 R 
24x13x16

-Starphire glass
-Diamond edge (minimal silicone in the corners)
-No trim
-No top brace (four sided)
-Clear Sealant
-Thickness of the glass similar to the picture








Starphire on all 4 sides, 24x13x16
$399.00 USD delivered.
I heard about the company on reef central. The only problem that people mentioned is that the tanks took awhile to arrive. The quote I got from oceanic was $1000 for the same tank. So I placed the order knowing that it would take awhile to get the tank.
Order was placed April 28, 2004
Order was received on September 3, 2004
The tank was exactly what I wanted. I've been using acrylic tanks because I am really impressed with the clarity. But scratching an acrylic tank that you spent $100 on can be really painful. Starphire gives you the clarity of acrylic with the durability of glass. Aquarium Obsessed makes an incredible tank, and I think a lot of planted tank people will be satisfied with this Amano replica.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Pay $400 and wait 4 months for a ~20 gallon tank. That's a deal I can pass on.


Roger Miller


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Ha ha, Yeah, I guess that is where they get "obsessed" in aquarium obsessed. This is the first piece to my dream tank that I will hopefully have one day. Giesemann lighting, Amano style stand, Pendant hanging from a rod, and automated dosing,


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

All I gotta say is if you got the money to shell out then: Happy Indulgence







Nothing wrong with it. In fact, the replica tank looks very nice and inspirational!

Paul


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I love the quality and appearance of the tank but my budget would restrain any purchase. I got a lower quality but same type of tank for $65. 

It lower quality because they used regular float glass (hint of green, not as clear) and the edges are standard cuts. 24x18x18 rimless.


----------

